# Les QI en Europe



## yoffy (23 Avril 2006)

De quel pays êtes vous ? ... moi je suis français et 19ème sur 25 ! :king:     ------> (j'espère que ce sujet de Bar respecte La Charte )
http://www.lefigaro.fr/people/20060327.WWW000000365_les_allemands_ont_le_plus_gros_qi_deurope.html


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

C'est faux je suis Néerlandais


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Link, cesse tes aller-retour du frigo au four, c'est trop tard mainant


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2006)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> De quel pays êtes vous ? ... moi je suis français et 19ème sur 25 ! :king:     ------> (j'espère que ce sujet de Bar respecte La Charte )
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/people/20060327.WWW000000365_les_allemands_ont_le_plus_gros_qi_deurope.html



_Selon le professeur Richard Lynn, ces différences de QI seraient dues au fait que les populations soumises à des climats plus froids dans le nord de l'Europe auraient développé des cerveaux plus volumineux. Selon les calculs de l'université de l'Ulster, la taille moyenne du cerveau humain en Europe du nord et Europe centrale est de 1.320 centimètres cubes, contre 1.312 centimètres cubes en Europe du sud-est._

:mouais:


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _Selon le professeur Richard Lynn, ces différences de QI seraient dues au fait que les populations soumises à des climats plus froids dans le nord de l'Europe auraient développé des cerveaux plus volumineux. Selon les calculs de l'université de l'Ulster, la taille moyenne du cerveau humain en Europe du nord et Europe centrale est de 1.320 centimètres cubes, contre 1.312 centimètres cubes en Europe du sud-est._
> 
> :mouais:



 Ca explique peut-être les matchs OM vs PSG?


----------



## yoffy (23 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Link, cesse tes aller-retour du frigo au four, c'est trop tard mainant


Il en est ?  ..... en fait il s'agit bien de l'Europe géographique et non de la CEE , ouf !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ca explique peut-être les matchs OM vs PSG?



Exact  Ça explique aussi pourquoi les femmes n'aiment pas le football : leur cerveau est trop petit et en plus elles sont handicapées par les heures passées sous la chaleur des sèche-cheveux !  Les coiffeurs sont des criminels !


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Exact  Ça explique aussi pourquoi les femmes n'aiment pas le football : leur cerveau est trop petit et en plus elles sont handicapées par les heures passées sous la chaleur des sèche-cheveux !  Les coiffeurs sont des criminels !



 Ce qui explique pourquoi les fausses blondes sont aussi touchées.


----------



## Vladrow (23 Avril 2006)

Nous sommes heureux de décerner le premier prix de Troll  Européen de l'année :king: au Pr Richard Lynn. :hosto:
- qui a oublié les études précédentes qui montrent l'absence de relation entre la masse cérébrale et le QI :rateau: 
- qui n'oeuvre pas du tout pour le rapprochement des peuples européens,  
- qui ne lutte pas du tout pour l'éradication de la xénophobie et du racisme.  
- qui va devoir annuler ses prochaines vacances dans le sud.:casse: 
A t'il testé les utilisateurs de Windows vs MacOsX ou des possesseurs de processeurs intel vs G5 tant qu'on y est ?  
Nous remercions également le Figaro pour la qualité de ses publications scientifiques.  

N.B. Comme quoi l'abus de Guiness peut mener aux records


----------



## yvos (23 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _Selon le professeur Richard Lynn, ces différences de QI seraient dues au fait que les populations soumises à des climats plus froids dans le nord de l'Europe auraient développé des cerveaux plus volumineux. Selon les calculs de l'université de l'Ulster, la taille moyenne du cerveau humain en Europe du nord et Europe centrale est de 1.320 centimètres cubes, contre 1.312 centimètres cubes en Europe du sud-est._
> 
> :mouais:




la question est: dans quelle partie du corps ont été transférés les 8 cm3?  

je chausse du 48, c'est normal?


----------



## Melounette (23 Avril 2006)

Perso, je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de mesurer le QI. Je ne connais pas le mien, et j'en vis très bien. Donc, je sais pas, on s'en taperait pas un peu le coquillard ou bien cette révélation va-t-elle nous faire comprendre pourquoi l'allemand en été en vacances dans le sud se comporte-t-il comme s'il avait un QI d'huitre ? mmh ? Je ne vois pas bien à quoi sert le QI à vrai dire...


----------



## plovemax (23 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes heureux de décerner le premier prix de Troll  Européen de l'année :king: au Pr Richard Lynn. :hosto:
> - qui a oublié les études précédentes qui montrent l'absence de relation entre la masse cérébrale et le QI :rateau:



D'accord avec toi



			
				Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> - qui n'oeuvre pas du tout pour le rapprochement des peuples européens,
> - qui ne lutte pas du tout pour l'éradication de la xénophobie et du racisme.



 Franchement là je vois pas. On pourrait aussi critiquer les mensuels ou les journaux qui publient des comparatifs sur les temps passer par les individus à faire l'amour, sur les notions d'hygiène relatives...:love:  etc  Ce n'est pas le fait de comparer et de constater qui va déclencher une guerre ou alors le QI des belligérants doit être vraiment très bas...  



			
				Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> - qui va devoir annuler ses prochaines vacances dans le sud.:casse:
> A t'il testé les utilisateurs de Windows vs MacOsX ou des possesseurs de processeurs intel vs G5 tant qu'on y est ?
> Nous remercions également le Figaro pour la qualité de ses publications scientifiques.



Depuis quand le figaro est une publication scientifique?  Si tu veux une publication scientifique sérieuse, tu lis un journal ou une revue à comité de lecture et là tu es à peu près sur d'avoir des infos scientifiques valables et encore pas toujours... 
Franchement se genre d'article ne mérite même pas qu'on s'y arrête sinon pour se gausser...


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (23 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Ca explique peut-être les matchs OM vs PSG?



Alors, tous les footeux qui vont aller en Allemagne en Juin, y vont r'venir plus intelligents ??
P... C'est dingue ! C'est de bonne augure pour la suite, comme ils disent !


----------



## yoffy (23 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> ... Je ne vois pas bien à quoi sert le QI à vrai dire...


C'est normal !   

( Les travaux du très sérieux Professeur ont été publiés un peu partout : http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/sciences/0,,3292633,00.html )


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Avril 2006)

Pierre-Jean GOULIER a dit:
			
		

> Alors, tous les footeux qui vont aller en Allemagne en Juin, y vont r'venir plus intelligents ??



Plutôt pleins de bière, oui...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Avril 2006)

plovemax a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas le fait de comparer et de constater qui va déclencher une guerre ou alors le QI des belligérants doit être vraiment très bas...



Pas s'ils dorment la tête au nord


----------



## power600 (23 Avril 2006)

Ben alors les tests de QI que je me suis amusé à passer des fois, ils trichent?
Ils me donnent généralement 116 (ou une valeur proche) alors que j'ai 94? 
Mais alors, chuis con?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Parler de Q.I. au Bar, c'est comme parler de sodomie dans un monastère de Bénédictines : incongru et inconvenant.
Faire quelque chose du peu qui vous a été donné, ça ce serait déjà plus intéressant.


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

Si les monastères et la religion en général étaient des modèles de vertu cela se saurait ... alors pourquoi ne pas parler de QI au bar ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si les monastères et la religion en général étaient des modèles de vertu cela se saurait ... alors pourquoi ne pas parler de QI au bar ...


Tant d'intelligence pour si peu de résultat ? Après tout, pourquoi pas ? Les brillants cerveaux qui s'y expriment (le mien aussi, peut-être) ne valent guère mieux.


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tant d'intelligence pour si peu de résultat ? Après tout, pourquoi pas ? Les brillants cerveaux qui s'y expriment (le mien aussi, peut-être) ne valent guère mieux.



Si l'intelligence de l'être humain avait servi à obtenir plus de résultats, le monde serait sans doute bien différent ..


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Avec ça, on a tout justifié, effectivement...


----------



## Vladrow (23 Avril 2006)

plovemax a dit:
			
		

> Franchement là je vois pas. On pourrait aussi critiquer les mensuels ou les journaux qui publient des comparatifs sur les temps passer par les individus à faire l'amour, sur les notions d'hygiène relatives...:love:  etc  Ce n'est pas le fait de comparer et de constater qui va déclencher une guerre ou alors le QI des belligérants doit être vraiment très bas...


Les discours xénophobes s'alimentent de ce genre de publications pseudo scientifiques. Il faut les dénoncer.  



			
				plovemax a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quand le figaro est une publication scientifique?  Si tu veux une publication scientifique sérieuse, tu lis un journal ou une revue à comité de lecture et là tu es à peu près sur d'avoir des infos scientifiques valables et encore pas toujours...
> Franchement se genre d'article ne mérite même pas qu'on s'y arrête sinon pour se gausser...


Bien d'accord (y compris pour le pas toujours   )
Et c'est ce que je voulais dire. N'importe quel journal sérieux se doit de refuser ce genre de discours. (et ne parlons pas d'éthique ni du comité d'éthique de cette université)


----------



## macinside (23 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> parler de sodomie



DoquéVille je t'aime :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2006)

Et les BELGES alors ?????

On est combien ?????????

Peut etre 1er ex aequo avec la proximité germanique.....mais bon on est également près des 19ème......    


@lé c'est pas grave on a qu'a dire que je suis premier


----------



## macarel (23 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est faux je suis Néerlandais


  , bonjour collègue


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si l'intelligence de l'être humain avait servi à obtenir plus de résultats, le monde serait sans doute bien différent ..


Ben chais pas c'qui t'faut mais tous les jours la _technique_ nous permet de copier les noms des gens qui ont leur anni en page d'accueil et de le coller au Bar pour en faire un sujet, c'est pas magnifique ?


----------



## La mouette (23 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben chais pas c'qui t'faut mais tous les jours la _technique_ nous permet de copier les noms des gens qui ont leur anni en page d'accueil et de le coller au Bar pour en faire un sujet, c'est pas magnifique ?




Merci SM, de me faire voir la lumière tu es un Ori pour moi ... l'illumination est proche ...


----------



## fredintosh (23 Avril 2006)

Cette théorie de volume de cerveau rapporté au QI, c'est de la fumisterie. Il n'y a pas de corrélation évidente entre la taille du cerveau d'un individu à l'autre et son intelligence.

En d'autres termes, si cette théorie était vraie, Einstein aurait dû avoir un cerveau 10 fois plus gros que Bataille et Fontaine réunis.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Ouais... et si la théorie est vraie, on relève le contingent de victimes d'indiens jivaro de façon inquiétante ici...


----------



## yoffy (23 Avril 2006)

power600 a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors les tests de QI que je me suis amusé à passer des fois, ils trichent?
> Ils me donnent généralement 116 (ou une valeur proche) alors que j'ai 94?
> Mais alors, chuis con?


T'inquiète ! si tu as 116 et que la moyenne entre nous est à 94 c'est moi qui suis dans l'embarras :rose:


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (24 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parler de Q.I. au Bar, c'est comme parler de sodomie dans un monastère de Bénédictines : incongru et inconvenant.



Normal... Dans "Q.I.", y'a "Q"...  

C'est bon, je sors.


----------



## Lio70 (24 Avril 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> Les discours xénophobes s'alimentent de ce genre de publications pseudo scientifiques. Il faut les dénoncer.


Ils faut les prendre pour ce qu'ils valent mais ce qui m'inquiète le plus dans cet article consacré à l'Union européenne est qu'on y mentionne, l'air de rien, la Turquie.


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> En d'autres termes, si cette théorie était vraie, Einstein aurait dû avoir un cerveau 10 fois plus gros que Bataille et Fontaine réunis.



Si je m'en souviens bien (et si ce n'est pas une rumeur aussi fausse que beaucoup d'autres ) Einstein avait précisément un cerveau plus petit que la moyenne (son cerveau a été étudié après sa mort mais on n'a pas trouvé où était caché la bosse des maths ou la perle de la relativité ).

Et sinon, le QI est une information parmi des millions d'autres possibles. Une fois qu'on a mesuré le QI, il faudrait encore être capable de voir ce que ça implique, et là, on est nettement moins avancé  ou, dit autrement, on n'en sait pas guère plus qu'avant, en tous cas pas assez pour juger les gens là-dessus.


----------



## duracel (24 Avril 2006)

Cette "étude" à l'air vraiement très sérieuse et crédible. En effet ce cher professeur oublie de rapporter la taille moyenne des cerveaux de chaque nationalité à la taille moyenne desdites nationalités. 
Et ainsi de donner le rapport du volume du cerveau au volume de l'organisme entier.
Car on sait bien que dans les pays nordiques les gens sont plus grands que dans le sud.
Donc le pourcentage du volume du cerveau, même s'il est plus important en valeur absolue, ne le sera peut être plus en va,eur relative.
Et il faudrait encore prendre en considération le poids des sujets. A taille de cerveau égale, un gros aura un pourcentage de cerveau rapporté au volume global moins imporant qu'un type maigre. 

etc etc etc etc etc........


----------



## macarel (24 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _Selon le professeur Richard Lynn, ces différences de QI seraient dues au fait que les populations soumises à des climats plus froids dans le nord de l'Europe auraient développé des cerveaux plus volumineux. Selon les calculs de l'université de l'Ulster, la taille moyenne du cerveau humain en Europe du nord et Europe centrale est de 1.320 centimètres cubes, contre 1.312 centimètres cubes en Europe du sud-est._
> 
> :mouais:



C'est bien pour cela que je sis déscendu au sud, je suis plus à ma placde


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Cette "étude" à l'air vraiement très sérieuse et crédible. En effet ce cher professeur oublie de rapporter la taille moyenne des cerveaux de chaque nationalité à la taille moyenne desdites nationalités.
> Et ainsi de donner le rapport du volume du cerveau au volume de l'organisme entier.
> Car on sait bien que dans les pays nordiques les gens sont plus grands que dans le sud.
> Donc le pourcentage du volume du cerveau, même s'il est plus important en valeur absolue, ne le sera peut être plus en va,eur relative.
> ...




Espèce de coupeur de cheveux en quatre   Comment veux-tu que la science avance (dans les medias) avec des pinailleurs comme toi


----------



## r0m1 (24 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Cette "étude" à l'air vraiement très sérieuse et crédible. En effet ce cher professeur oublie de rapporter la taille moyenne des cerveaux de chaque nationalité à la taille moyenne desdites nationalités.
> Et ainsi de donner le rapport du volume du cerveau au volume de l'organisme entier.
> Car on sait bien que dans les pays nordiques les gens sont plus grands que dans le sud.
> Donc le pourcentage du volume du cerveau, même s'il est plus important en valeur absolue, ne le sera peut être plus en va,eur relative.
> ...



avec tant d'imprécision, on sait d'ou vient l'auteur maintenant ...


----------



## Luc G (24 Avril 2006)

En fait, il y a un biais à cause du climat : comme dans le nord, il fait plus humide, le cerveau gonfle


----------



## yoffy (24 Avril 2006)

94 cm3 c'est bien ...... hips ! ... 107 c'est trop !


----------



## fredintosh (24 Avril 2006)

Bon, résumons, d'un côté des petits cons, de l'autre des gros cons.
Finalement, ça ne change rien.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Avril 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Parler de Q.I. au Bar, c'est comme parler de sodomie dans un monastère de Bénédictines : incongru et inconvenant.
> Faire quelque chose du peu qui vous a été donné, ça ce serait déjà plus intéressant.






			
				Vradin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à DocEvil.



      ... Quel déconneur, ce Dieu!


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2006)

eh les gars du Figaro ! Vous voulez bien publier les chiffres de vos QI &#8230; parce que là y a une méchante odeur de connerie qui traîne dans votre article &#8230; 
ps:_ une récente étude du MIT publiée dans la revue Nature affirme que le QI moyen au Figaro est de 32 &#8230;_


----------



## Piewhy (24 Avril 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Et les BELGES alors ?????
> 
> On est combien ?????????
> 
> ...



On est 10 ème je pense (cfr. la semaine infernale de cette semaine sur la première)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Afin de nous ôter nos complexes, ogué, ogué,
On nous donne des cours sur le cortex, ogué, ogué,
On apprend la vie secrète, des angoisses de la cervelle,
Ou d'ceux qui trouvent dégourdi de montrer leur QI!

Nous allons planter l'décor, ogué, ogué,
Du QI masculin d'abord, ogué, ogué "

" Tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur le QI,
Le vrai, le faux, le laid, le beau, le dur, le fou, le mou du choux...

Des QI y'en a de toutes les couleurs, ogué, ogué,
Des boulangers jusqu'aux ramoneurs, ogué, ogué,
J'en ai vu des impulsifs, qui grimpaient dans les calcifs,
J'en ai vu de moins voraces tomber dans les godasses,
C'lui d'un mécanicien en détresse, qui a jamais pu réunir ses pièces

Y'a l' QI tout propre du blanchisseur, ogué, ogué,
Celui qui amidonne la main d'ma sur, ogué, ogué,
J'ai vu l'QI d'un curé, avec son p'tit chapeau violet,
Qui, juste en pleine ascension fait la génuflexion,
Un levé d'QI au crépuscule, et celui du pape qui fait des bulles

" Tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur le QI..
Le vrai, le faux, le laid, le beau, le dur, le fou, le mou du choux...

Le QI musclé chez le routier, ogué, ogué,
Se r'connaît à son gros col roulé, ogué, ogué,
J'ai vu l'QI affolant, d'un trapéziste ambulant,
Qui apprenait la barre fixe à ses petits enfants,
L'alpiniste et son beau QI à glace, magnifique au d'ssus des grandes Jorasses

J'ai vu l'grand QI d'un p'tit bedeau, ogué, ogué,
Qui sonne l'angélus les mains dans l'dos, ogué, ogué,
Celui d'un marin breton, qui avait perdu ses pompons
Et celui d'un juif cossu qui mesurait l'tissu,
Celui d'un infirmier d'ambulance, qui clignotait dans les cas d'urgences

" Tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur le QI...

J'ai vu l'ptit QI des aristos, ogué, ogué,
Qui est toujours au bord de l'embargo, ogué, ogué,
J'ai roulé d'la pâtisserie, avec celui d'mon mari,
Avec celui d'un chinois, j'ai même cassé des noix,
Avec un QI aux murs incertaines, j'ai même fait des ris d'veau à l'ancienne

" Tout, tout, tout, vous saurez tout sur le QI...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Et hop !!!

19ème finalement... belle perf


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

j'dirais même mieux encore  : à la queue leu leu:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> _Selon le professeur Richard Lynn, ces différences de QI seraient dues au fait que les populations soumises à des climats plus froids dans le nord de l'Europe auraient développé des cerveaux plus volumineux. Selon les calculs de l'université de l'Ulster, la taille moyenne du cerveau humain en Europe du nord et Europe centrale est de 1.320 centimètres cubes, contre 1.312 centimètres cubes en Europe du sud-est._
> 
> :mouais:


Je ne crains rien ni personne, ma tetê est énorme,
(tsoin, tsoin)
Je cogite com' un surhomme dans ma tetê énorme
(tsoin, tsoin)

J'ai les centimet' cubes
qui font d'moi un gros costaud du bu-ulbe !
désormais chez les vrais mecs,
grosse têt' en plus des pecs !


----------



## Philippe (24 Avril 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Cette théorie de volume de cerveau rapporté au QI, c'est de la fumisterie. Il n'y a pas de corrélation évidente entre la taille du cerveau d'un individu à l'autre et son intelligence.
> 
> En d'autres termes, si cette théorie était vraie, Einstein aurait dû avoir un cerveau 10 fois plus gros que Bataille et Fontaine réunis.


Einstein avait d'ailleurs un cerveau d'un volume inférieur de plus ou moins 10 % par rapport à la moyenne !


----------



## kaviar (24 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Einstein avait d'ailleurs un cerveau d'un volume inférieur de plus ou moins 10 % par rapport à la moyenne !


Ça rassure !!!!


----------



## plovemax (24 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Cette "étude" à l'air vraiement très sérieuse et crédible. En effet ce cher professeur oublie de rapporter la taille moyenne des cerveaux de chaque nationalité à la taille moyenne desdites nationalités.
> Et ainsi de donner le rapport du volume du cerveau au volume de l'organisme entier.
> Car on sait bien que dans les pays nordiques les gens sont plus grands que dans le sud.
> Donc le pourcentage du volume du cerveau, même s'il est plus important en valeur absolue, ne le sera peut être plus en va,eur relative.
> ...



et tu oublis aussi de parler des phénomènes d'allométrie : la croissance d'un organe n'est pas proportionnelle à l'augmentation de la taille. Par exemple, le kiwi ce charmant volatil pond des oeufs ENORME parce que la règle d'allomètrie en ce qui concerne la régression de taille chez les oiseaux stipule que la grosseur des oeufs décroît moins vite en proportion que la taille (or les ancêtres des kiwis (je parle des oiseaux pas des rugbymen) c'est des genres d'autruches). 
Donc on résume
- les nordiques ont un cerveau plus grand
- les nordiques sont plus grands
- la volume du cerveau subi une allométrie positive (affirmation totalement gratuite et infondée, mais çà m'aide pour la démonstration   )
- donc en proportion les nordiques ont un plus petit cerveau que les sudistes
CQFD


Comment-çà ma démonstration tient pas la route? :rateau:


----------



## boodou (24 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Einstein avait d'ailleurs un cerveau d'un volume inférieur de plus ou moins 10 % par rapport à la moyenne !



Einstein était un con, c'est sa femme qui a fait tout le boulot


----------



## plovemax (24 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Einstein était un con, c'est sa femme qui a fait tout le boulot


laquelle ? :love:


----------



## jugnin (24 Avril 2006)

En tout cas les les forumeurs macintochiens allemands doivent bien se gausser de notre sort à c't'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas les les forumeurs macintochiens allemands doivent bien se gausser de notre sort à c't'heure.


Pourquoi macintochiens ??????


----------



## yoffy (24 Avril 2006)

Ce qui est louche dans cette histoire c'est que les italiens sur qui nous avons toujours pût compter en France  pour prendre en charge en compagnie des  grecs  les dernières places , avec qui nous formons la joyeuse équipe de la voiture balai .... ont 102 devant les anglais  :affraid: :mouais:

Finalement autant mesurer à l'ancienne qui sera le chef : c'est une méthode qui a fait ses preuves ...... et puis moi cela m'arrange !


----------



## Philippe (24 Avril 2006)

Un autre avis, de Michel Duyme, directeur de recherche au CNRS.


----------



## JPTK (25 Avril 2006)

> Plus on habite au Nord, plus on a un gros cerveau



Plus on habite au sud et plus on a.... nan rien :rateau:


----------



## CarodeDakar (25 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Plus on habite au sud et plus on a.... nan rien :rateau:



Et pourtant, par ici, sont assez fiers de ce qu'ils ont au Sud de leur corps...


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Un autre avis, de Michel Duyme, directeur de recherche au CNRS.



Tiens, pour une fois, il dit pas trop de conneries, lui.

Effectivement, il faudrait parler de ce qu'est un test de QI, de comment on l'adapte à chaque langue et société, de comment on l'étalonne.
Mais bon. 
En même temps, le QI, ça sert à rien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Avril 2006)

boodou a dit:
			
		

> Einstein était un con, c'est sa femme qui a fait tout le boulot &#8230;




*Einstein*
avait un con ?





 
:mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

moi je ids ça, je dis rien...

héhéhéhéhé


----------



## r0m1 (25 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> moi je ids ça, je dis rien...
> 
> héhéhéhéhé



vu sous cet angle, tout s'explique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Plus on habite au sud et plus on a.... nan rien :rateau:



   ... Ben, c'est à dire que je suis très très au sud ; mais je ne vois pas...


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2006)

"il" parlait de la Sardaigne, sûrement !!!


----------



## joanes (25 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Ben, c'est à dire que je suis très très au sud ; mais je ne vois pas...




C'est normal, à ce niveau là ça te cahe le paysage


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

non, c'est pas possible, notre Patoch ne peut pas porter de casquette...


----------



## La mouette (25 Avril 2006)

Et à l'ouest c'est comment ?


----------



## rezba (25 Avril 2006)

A l'ouest, rien de nouveau.


----------



## fredintosh (25 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> A l'ouest, rien de nouveau.


J'avais hésité à la faire, mais bonne _Remarque_ quand même.


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Avril 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Et à l'ouest c'est comment ?



tu n'as pas liaisonné sur mon post???  :rateau:


----------



## yoffy (25 Avril 2006)

hohohohoho ! :  http://www.fnb.to/FNB/Article/Bastion_73/QI.htm


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2006)

Bonne remarch 

_grilled :mouais:_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas possible, notre Patoch ne peut pas porter de casquette...


Jamais de coups de soleil sur les pieds... Que sur le crâne...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Avril 2006)

sinon, j'ai une belle carte aussi (des USA)...

mais ils ont inversé les couleurs, ces cons...  

édifiant! non?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2006)

Toutes facons c'est connu les francais sont c**...  

Je viens de normandie donc j'ai des origines nordiques donc je suis neerlandais et donc je suis plus intelligent...  (quoi c'est nimporte quoi ? )


----------



## duracel (26 Avril 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, le QI, ça sert à rien.


 
Ben si,
En en mettant deux à la suite, tu fais le bruit d'un oiseau (QI, QI), ce qui te permet d'avoir la méga classe.


----------



## yoffy (26 Avril 2006)

Et les chinois précisent QI GONG ! : c'est le QI des gongs , comme ils les appellent là bas .


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2006)

yoffy a dit:
			
		

> hohohohoho ! :  http://www.fnb.to/FNB/Article/Bastion_73/QI.htm



Put.in, j'ai le QI d'Hermann Goering.
Ce thread est nul, effacez-moi ça !


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Avril 2006)

et moi celui de pascal duquenne....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

Bordel... et moi d'un mec qui a un nom de ligne de produits capillaires. Et qui est général. Alors que je ne suis que Capitaine !! Faut que j'arrête les tartes dans la gueule, ça bloque mon avancement !


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2006)

Petrol Hahn ?


----------



## rezba (26 Avril 2006)

Non, couillon. Georges Loréal.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2006)

> 091 George W. Bush (R)


 

Que c'est étonnant...


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bordel... et moi d'un mec qui a un nom de ligne de produits capillaires. Et qui est général. Alors que je ne suis que Capitaine !! Faut que j'arrête les tartes dans la gueule, ça bloque mon avancement !




Je reviens sur cette information comparative anodine...

Où l'on voit que ces tests de QI mesurent vraiment n'importe quoi. Car si l'information ci-dessus était rigoureuse, pourrait-on comprendre qu'un type avec un QI supérieur au mien passe plusieurs heures en 'chat avec deux femmes, pour dépanner un pauvre iBook, et que je retrouve ce même iBook immédiatement après dans un état lamentable nécessitant plusieurs heures de maintenance ?

Non, tout ça est impossible.
Laurent, les tests que tu as passé étaient pipeaux, c'est obligé.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Avril 2006)

Haaa le "Qi"... Pour ce "truc" ( :sleep:  ) aussi, Desproges avait tout dit :



			
				 MONSIEUR Desproges a dit:
			
		

> ...
> C'est vrai que je ne suis pas n'importe qui. J'ai un quotient intellectuel de 130.
> Cela signifie que j'ai un niveau d'intelligence exceptionnel. C'est important, l'intelligence.
> L'intelligence, c'est le seul outil qui permet à l'homme de mesurer l'étendue de son malheur.
> ...



 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

_«Selon le professeur Richard Lynn, ces différences de QI seraient dues au fait que les populations soumises à des climats plus froids dans le nord de l'Europe auraient développé des cerveaux plus volumineux.» _sic!

Redoutable comme axiome:

cerveau plus volumineux <=> intelligence plus grande <=> Q.I plus élevé.

Je viens de comprendre pourquoi un éléphant est plus fûte-fûte qu'un hyménoptère&#8230;
J'aimerais bien lire l'étude complète histoire de tomber sur mon séant&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Assieds-toi, ça ira plus vite


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas les les *forumeurs macintochiens* allemands doivent bien se gausser de notre sort à c't'heure.



On s'en fout, MacGe, c'est réservé aux forumeurs macintochats !  coucou: Chaton)

Moi, je ne connais pas mon QI, quand il à regardé mes réponses aux tests, l'examinateur s'est enfui en pleurant, j'ai jamais su combien j'avais :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

666 ?  77 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 666 ?  77 ?



Euh ... Quand j'ai fait ce test, je résidais dans les alpes maritimes, où je faisais l'homo casernatus :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2006)

Oh put.in !!!!

06 !!! :affraid:


----------

